# Yanmar 1300D



## 74815 (May 7, 2020)

Hi.
Does anybody know of a tractor breakers in the UK which would have Yanmar 2TR13 engine?
Looking to replace one on my 1300D.
Many thanks.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

AshS94 said:


> Hi.
> Does anybody know of a tractor breakers in the UK which would have Yanmar 2TR13 engine?
> Looking to replace one on my YM1300D.
> Many thanks.


AshS94, 

Welcome.  

As for engine resellers or brokers, that is slim pickings for the UK as our YTOG on GroupsIO only has this company at present in our listings ...
https://www.dieselenginetrader.com/engines/Yanmar/81 
This place is in Scotland.  

You can join our global Yanmar Tractor Owners Group too. 
https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io 

Both this site and the community on GroupsIO can provide heaps of help when needed. 

Some have noticed that other Yanmar 2T engines can bolt right up too. Even a John Deere made Yanmar engine uses the 2T engine family.


----------

